# Weedeater string



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have heard alot if people say they use weedeater string for there leaders. I have a few questions about that, How do yall get the string so ever strighten out, and do yall krimp our tie the string. Thanks for any info yall have


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Never used it, but don't think it can be tied so crimping it is.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, Bull,
Yeah, crimping is the way to go with the weedeater line...
and yeah, it'll straighten out once it absorbs some warm Gulf water... mine work just fine! When're we goin?!


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I tie all of my weed eater string and never have I had one fail. I do not like to crimp anything that isn't cable, I guess you could jsut say I'm a knot man. It actually ties quite easily


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*test*

Weedeater line has been tested by non official results.

Take some leader material and weed eater material.
Hit it with a hammer and see which takes abuse better.

I noticed some W.E. is made by shakespeare LOL
W.E. is cheaper for a reason and is not made for what you are using it for.

I like Mono the crimps are the correct size ect..
You gotta learn to crimp right.
You shouldn't need double crimps or tag ends to scatch or actually cut you.
You can run lean and mean if you take you time, use correct size crimps, and remove bad crimps and recrimp. It's worth it.

If you don't absolutely trust your crimps just melt a little glob on the tag end. then pull the glob up to the crimp them crimp. There is almost no way the little glob will pull through a crimp.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Fishin-Inc said:


> I like Mono the crimps are the correct size ect..
> You gotta learn to crimp right.
> You shouldn't need double crimps or tag ends to scatch or actually cut you.
> You can run lean and mean if you take you time, use correct size crimps, and remove bad crimps and recrimp. It's worth it.
> ...


You're kidding right? You basically just told me because I do not like to crimp mono/weedeater string I do not know how to crimp properly. Basically its teh same thing as me telling you that if you knew how to tie a knot properly you would not have to crimp?? I've caught hundreds of bullreds on weedeater string leaders and quite a few sharks also. On my 20ft+ length shark leaders the top section of them is... you guessed it weedeater string! Then again, I guess there are hammers everywhere out there in the water waiting to smack your weed whacker string. Speaking of hammers this 8ft+ guy came this summer about 30 miles offshore with the weak frail and fragile weedeater string on top...

btw the shark was released unharmed after prying the gaf that he bit out of his mouth..









Weedeater string ont catch reds either...


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey Osoyakman uses weedeater line above his steel cable. He gave me a leader of his, have some weedeater line, then a snap swivel then some cable. He crimped it. Shoot him a PM, or he will see this, he lurks in here (I think).


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I used to use weedeater line when I was little too. How do you guys get it to straighten back out after you catch a fish?


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

after fishing with mitch at the dike past couple weeks, my minds has been made up that weedeater string is the way to go for reds! after many fish i still havnt seen , not one leader, fail. not to mention its easier to put together and easier on your hands if you have to grab the leader.


Mitchw123456 said:


> You're kidding right? You basically just told me because I do not like to crimp mono/weedeater string I do not know how to crimp properly. Basically its teh same thing as me telling you that if you knew how to tie a knot properly you would not have to crimp?? I've caught hundreds of bullreds on weedeater string leaders and quite a few sharks also. On my 20ft+ length shark leaders the top section of them is... you guessed it weedeater string! Then again, I guess there are hammers everywhere out there in the water waiting to smack your weed whacker string. Speaking of hammers this 8ft+ guy came this summer about 30 miles offshore with the weak frail and fragile weedeater string on top...
> 
> btw the shark was released unharmed after prying the gaf that he bit out of his mouth..
> 
> ...


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

im interested in making these leaders.. how do you kno the proper size crimp? and where can find these crimps? academy only has smaller ones i believe.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

the leaders Mitch taught me how to make, have no crimps. Just knots. once it is all together you hook the hook on something and pull as hard as you can. the knots tighten and after putting my 220lbs on the leader im quite comfortable that they will handle a bull red!


willfish4food said:


> im interested in making these leaders.. how do you kno the proper size crimp? and where can find these crimps? academy only has smaller ones i believe.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I tie tehm the same as I do all mono with just a plain ole fishermans knot. Either tie a small over hand knot on your trailing endor melt this part down jsut for insurance that it will not pull through. I hook them on the latch on my tailgate to pull tehm tight just to make sure they will not give. So far, with hundreds of reds, more sharks than you can shake a stick at a quite a few 50ln ling I'm convinced that thes leaders do belong in our waters. I trust them enough when I was running 100s of miles a day searching for tarpon I was using it for leaders for them.


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> the leaders Mitch taught me how to make, have no crimps. Just knots. once it is all together you hook the hook on something and pull as hard as you can. the knots tighten and after putting my 220lbs on the leader im quite comfortable that they will handle a bull red!


which knots do you use? ive made some leaders with heavy mono, i think around the 100lb range using the uni knot. is there a better knot to use?


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Academy does have the right size crimp connectors...the ones i bought were prettty big and black. Size # 6 jumps in my head, but don't bet on that! I think the weedeater line I bought was 1.7mm, and it fit (snug) into the crimp twice. Just be sure not to cross the line over itself before you tighten the crimp down, don't wanna cut the line, just make it all nice 'n tight!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lol*

Dude, Get a grip.

Weedeater will work. LMAO But it's visibility factor sucks.
It's quality control really sucks.
Use what you want. It just doesn't have the right properties.
80# will work for bull reds. BTW I prefer 125 mono in the fall.

What I said if you'd get a grip is that Mono is made for a purpose. Fishing.

As for knots over crimps do what you want.
I sometime snell when offshore. I mainly crimp.
Anything over 225.

This board is for info.
I was trying to explain.
One of the guys on this board did extensive field testing.
We all went back to mono.

Just like spectra vs Mono.

Enjoy.



Mitchw123456 said:


> You're kidding right? You basically just told me because I do not like to crimp mono/weedeater string I do not know how to crimp properly. Basically its teh same thing as me telling you that if you knew how to tie a knot properly you would not have to crimp?? I've caught hundreds of bullreds on weedeater string leaders and quite a few sharks also. On my 20ft+ length shark leaders the top section of them is... you guessed it weedeater string! Then again, I guess there are hammers everywhere out there in the water waiting to smack your weed whacker string. Speaking of hammers this 8ft+ guy came this summer about 30 miles offshore with the weak frail and fragile weedeater string on top...
> 
> btw the shark was released unharmed after prying the gaf that he bit out of his mouth..
> 
> ...


----------



## DavefromHtown (Aug 9, 2004)

*From Melon?*

Whar y'all gettin yar wedeater straing from, Melon? Sounds liek an accesory he woud use wit the mower. LOL


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

The problem I have with weed eater line is too much variation from batch to batch. I've had some that made pretty fair leaders and I've has more that was not worth the effort to make a leader out of.
Leader mono ain't that expensive, and its pretty [email protected] consistent for what it does.

I quit crimping anything but cable a long time ago. Here is a link to something I read recently that pretty well explains why.
http://www.sportfishingmag.com/article.jsp?ID=6037


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

let the games begin...


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I use 300# mono for my leaders on my surf rods, never know when you'll hook a shark. I really take my time when I make them and yes, I do crimp. I have not had any issues at all. It's just what I like to use and it seems to work for me. Just my 2 cents.

John


----------



## bill hocker (May 9, 2005)

i have been using weed eater line for years never had it fail unless a shark get it in his mouth insted in the corner i crimp all of mine and melt the tag end. go to cutrate in houston they have all sizes


----------

